# be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W Abgeraucht!?!?!



## shelby1989 (4. September 2013)

be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W hat mir eben die Sicherrung rausgeknallt... Immer wenn ich den PC erneut ans Stromnetz anklemme, fliegt die Sicherrung raus und es gibt einen Knall aus dem netzteil.

Und das alles im Idle Modus.. Kann doch nicht sein, hier wird andauernt Be Quiet empfohlen aber dann Raucht mir das Teil einfach ab, ohne was zu machen. ca. 11 Monate alt. 

Sollte das Netzteil denn keine Schutzschaltung oder sowas haben? Kann doch nicht sein das mir hier alles um die Ohren Fliegt, und das Netzteil anfängt hinten Funken rauszuschießen..


----------



## necavi91 (4. September 2013)

Dann Kontaktier be-quiet. Die sind im Schadensfall top


----------



## shelby1989 (4. September 2013)

Hab ich, aber irgendwie ist ein Austauschservice nur für die Teueren Geräte.. Will da ja keine Monate drauf warten.


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass dir hier irgendjemand die Garantie dafür gegeben hätte, dass ein BeQuiet! - Netzteil nicht auch, wie du es nennst, "abrauchen" könnte. Das kann dir bei jedem anderen Hersteller genauso "gut" passieren. Es gibt Fertigungstoleranzen. Und dass die bei einer günstigeren Serie nicht gegen 0 gehen, sollte dir eigentlich klar sein. Dein Netzteil ist hinüber - das stimmt und ist bedauerlich. Aber deine andere Hardware ist von diesem Schaden nicht betroffen. Und das ist viel wichtiger. BQ wird dir dein defektes Netzteil auch schnell umtauschen. Monate werden ganz sicher nicht vergehen. Vielleicht nimmst du den Service einfach mal in Anspruch, anstatt vorher schon (besser) zu wissen, wie schlecht selbiger (deiner Meinung nach) ist...


----------



## shelby1989 (4. September 2013)

Ja und warum wird dann immer Bequiet empfohlen? Wenn jedes andere Netzteil in dem Preissegment auch abrauchen kann?  Also für mich kann das nicht sein, und ist auf jedenfall nicht zumutbar sowas. Unter Vollast würde ich es eventuell ja noch verstehen. Nur so nicht. Rufe da morgen an und klär das ab.


----------



## Netboy (4. September 2013)

> Ja und warum wird dann immer Bequiet empfohlen? Wenn jedes andere Netzteil in dem Preissegment auch abrauchen kann?



weil du dir bei Kiss-quiet oder LC-Power morgen einnen komplett neuen Rechner kaufen Könntest


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. September 2013)

Naja nach 11 Monaten und das auch noch ohne das Netzteil zu belasten finde ich auch auf keinenfall zumutbar. Fertigkeitstoleranzen hin oder her.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. September 2013)

shelby1989 schrieb:


> Und das alles im Idle Modus.. Kann doch nicht sein, hier wird andauernt Be Quiet empfohlen aber dann Raucht mir das Teil einfach ab, ohne was zu machen. ca. 11 Monate alt.


 Alter, heul nicht rum, Defekte kommen vor! Dafür gibt es Garantie. Und wenn du einen Austausch vor Ort hättest haben wollen, hättest du dir ein Straight- oder Dark Power Pro kaufen müssen.

Also was soll dieser Thread? Warum hast nicht angerufen? Warum schreibst du noch und hast das Paket nicht schon vorbereitet??



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Naja nach 11 Monaten und das auch noch ohne das Netzteil zu belasten finde ich auch auf keinenfall zumutbar. Fertigkeitstoleranzen hin oder her.


Was du hier findest, interessiert niemanden.

Fakt ist, dass einige Fehler in der Fertigung erst nach einiger Zeit auftreten können. Für solche Dinge gibts auch Garantie. 
Von daher keinen Grund, hier irgendein Fass aufzumachen, das ist einfach so. Auch durch dein rumgeheule wird das nichts an den Fakten ändern. Die sind nämlich, dass dir sowas immer passieren kann, mit jeder Komponente...

Nur was mir bisher aufgefallen ist: Bei Grafikkarten, CPUs, SPeicher und sonstwas interessiert es keine Sau, da wird einfach gesagt: 'Tjo, kaputt, schicks ein'. Nur bei Netzteilen wird permanent rumgeheult, wenn da mal was kaputt geht. Und das geht mir ziemlich auf die Nerven. WARUM darf ein Netzteil nicht auch kaputt gehen, wie eine Grafikkarte oder ein Board?!



shelby1989 schrieb:


> Ja und warum wird dann immer Bequiet empfohlen?


Warum nicht?! Nur weil hin und wieder mal was kaputt geht, heißt das nicht, dass man etwas nicht empfehlen sollte. Insbesondere, wenn man *weiß, dass es bei anderen Herstellern genau so vorkommen wird*. Wo ist also das Problem??


shelby1989 schrieb:


> Wenn jedes andere Netzteil in dem Preissegment auch abrauchen kann?


Noch einmal zum Mitmeißeln:
Jede Komponente kann immer, jeder Zeit absemmeln. Das ist halt einfach so.

Wenn dir das nicht passt, warum kaufst du dann das billigste und nicht das teuerste? 

Du kannst für'n Abbel und Ei nicht erwarten, dass die Hardware 0% Fehlerquote hat. Wenn dir die Zuverlässigkeit wichtig ist, dann kauf dir 'nen Zippy...



shelby1989 schrieb:


> Also für mich kann das nicht sein, und ist auf jedenfall nicht zumutbar sowas. Unter Vollast würde ich es eventuell ja noch verstehen. Nur so nicht. Rufe da morgen an und klär das ab.


Wie ich oben schrieb: Heul nicht rum, sowas kann (immer mal) vorkommen. Ob nun billig, teuer oder whatever, das passiert einfach. Hier solch so wild rumzuflennen/flamen bringt echt nix...

Nimms einfach hin, wie ein Mann!


----------



## shelby1989 (4. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Alter, heul nicht rum, Defekte kommen vor! Dafür gibt es Garantie. Und wenn du einen Austausch vor Ort hättest haben wollen, hättest du dir ein Straight- oder Dark Power Pro kaufen müssen.
> 
> Also was soll dieser Thread? Warum hast nicht angerufen? Warum schreibst du noch und hast das Paket nicht schon vorbereitet??


 
Bin bestimmt nicht dein Alter. Defekte kommen vor? Das ist klar! Aber keine Halbe Explosionen. Und hast du mal auf die Uhr geguckt? Die sind bestimmt nicht 24 Stunden erreichbar.


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

Die Belastung spielt nicht unbedingt eine Rolle. Wenn da zum Beispiel irgendwo eine kalte Lötstelle auf dem PCB ist, dann kann dir das Netzteil auch bei geringer Belastung irgendwann "flöten" gehen. Und dass der TO der Meinung ist, dass nicht sein darf, was aber immer sein kann, liegt wohl vor allem daran, dass er in diesem Fall selbst der Betroffene war...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was du hier findest, interessiert niemanden...


Das ist nicht der richtige Ton, den du da anschlägst...


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was du hier findest, interessiert niemanden.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass einige Fehler in der Fertigung erst nach einiger Zeit auftreten können. Für solche Dinge gibts auch Garantie.
> Von daher keinen Grund, hier irgendein Fass aufzumachen, das ist einfach so. Auch durch dein rumgeheule wird das nichts an den Fakten ändern. Die sind nämlich, dass dir sowas immer passieren kann, mit jeder Komponente...
> ...


 
Der wo das Fass hier aufmacht bist ja wohl du. Wenn das dir doch so auf die Nerven geht, heul du mal nicht rum. Bissl Respekt Bitte.

 Jeder würde sich aufregen wenn ein Netzteil halb in die Luft Fliegt und das Abends. Ich kanns verstehen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wenn dir das nicht passt, warum kaufst du dann das billigste und nicht das teuerste?


 
Ach so einer.. Teuer = Gut

@shelby1989

Versuch es wirklich mal beim support, oder vielleicht schreibt ja hier ein Mitarbeiter und kein Troll namens Wayne


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. September 2013)

shelby1989 schrieb:


> Aber keine Halbe Explosionen.


Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren haben die Eigenschaft, zu explodieren, wenn sie a) verpolt werden und b) außerhalb der Spezifikation (Überspannung!) betrieben werden.
Und außerdem sind solche "Explosionen" bei einer bestimmten Serie eines Herstellers öfter mal vorgekommen. Grund: leitender Kleber. 

Was du hier machst, ist einfach nur Panik Mache. Denn ein geplatzter (nicht explodierter!) Kondensator ist im ersten Moment spektakulär, von den Auswirkungen aber so ziemlich das harmloseste, was passieren kann...

Also immer schön locker bleiben und sich erst einmal informieren, bevor man irgendwo rumflennt...


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

Wenn man die Netzteile anderer Hersteller hier genauso oft empfehlen würde, dann wäre die Heerschar derer, die ihren Ärger darüber Luft lassen, dass sie ein, nennen wir es mal, Montagsmodell erwischt haben, genauso groß. Niemand ist davor gefeit, davon selbst Betroffener zu sein. Solange sich diese Fälle nicht in einem Maße häufen, dass man sagen könnte, dass hier ein Serienfehler vorliegt, gibt es zumindest für mich keinen Grund, von BeQuiet!-Netzteilen abzuraten...


----------



## DocVersillia (4. September 2013)

Man mag es nicht glauben, aber auch ein Mercedes...sogar ein Rolls Royce geht mal kaputt...unglaublich aber wahr....... alle Rechner die ich hier zu Hause laufen (4 Stück) habe, haben Be Quiet! NT´s. Rechner die ich für Kumples zusammen gebaut habe, haben Be Quiet! drin... das älteste was ich hier laufen haben läuft seit 6 Jahren und hat noch nie einen Mucks gemacht... also, schade um dein Netzteil, aber wie heißt es so schön...shit happens? ruf an, schick ein und fertig....


----------



## Robonator (4. September 2013)

shelby1989 schrieb:


> Ja und warum wird dann immer Bequiet empfohlen?.


 
Weil die Netzteile zuverlässig und mit einer hohen Effizienz arbeiten. Defekte passieren immer mal und sei froh das deine Sicherung rausfliegt, bei einem Billigteil hätte es dir wahrscheinlich noch die gesamte Hardware mit weggebraten. 
Was ich mir nur frage: Wenn du schon, wie von dir beschrieben, Funken aus dem Netzteil fliegen siehst, warum zur Hölle machst du es dann immer wieder an?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. September 2013)

BeQuiet stellt TOP Netzteile her 

PC Games Hardware zu Besuch bei be quiet!

Ansonsten:



Robonator schrieb:


> Weil die Netzteile zuverlässig und mit einer hohen Effizienz arbeiten. Defekte passieren immer mal und sei froh das deine Sicherung rausfliegt, bei einem Billigteil hätte es dir wahrscheinlich noch die gesamte Hardware mit weggebraten.
> Was ich mir nur frage: Wenn du schon, wie von dir beschrieben, Funken aus dem Netzteil fliegen siehst, warum zur Hölle machst du es dann immer wieder an?


----------



## shelby1989 (4. September 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Weil die Netzteile zuverlässig und mit einer hohen Effizienz arbeiten. Defekte passieren immer mal und sei froh das deine Sicherung rausfliegt, bei einem Billigteil hätte es dir wahrscheinlich noch die gesamte Hardware mit weggebraten.
> Was ich mir nur frage: Wenn du schon, wie von dir beschrieben, Funken aus dem Netzteil fliegen siehst, warum zur Hölle machst du es dann immer wieder an?


 
Hab ich nur einmal wieder ans Stromnetz angeschlossen. Da ich nicht wusste was den Kurzschluss verursacht hat. Nach dem Funken hab ich es natürlich nicht nocheinmal angeschlossen 
Ich ruf da an, schick es ein, und warte einfach. Mehr kann ich wohl nicht tun.


----------



## YuT666 (4. September 2013)

Lass ihn, der prollige Eiernacken hat zuhause nichts zu melden, sonst würde er hier nicht seinen kleinen Piephahn so derart raushängen lassen.

Sowas wie der kommt mit seinem dämlichen Tonfall hier eh wieder durch.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. September 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Lass ihn, der prollige Eiernacken hat zuhause nichts zu melden, sonst würde er hier nicht seinen kleinen Piephahn so derart raushängen lassen.
> 
> Sowas wie der kommt mit seinem dämlichen Tonfall hier eh wieder durch.


 
Piephahn? Lustiges Wort . Aber wen meinst du jetzt?


----------



## YuT666 (4. September 2013)

Ja wen wohl... Wer hat denn als erster rumgeprollt und mit Halbwissen geprotzt. Die Frau Payne. Der kann und will einfach nicht normal schreiben. Er ist nicht in der Lage dazu. Eben weil er was kompensieren muss.


----------



## ich111 (4. September 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Ja wen wohl... Wer hat denn als erster rumgeprollt und mit Halbwissen geprotzt. Die Frau Payne. Der kann und will einfach nicht normal schreiben. Er ist nicht in der Lage dazu. Eben weil er was kompensieren muss.


Und du kennst dich mit Netzteilen aus? Stefan hätte das ganze nur etwas freundlicher schreiben können.


----------



## Pokerclock (4. September 2013)

Ich darf die Herren dann mal bitten wieder runterzukommen. Das Proleten-Deutsch packen wir bitte auch wieder ein und "rumheulen" braucht dann auch niemand. Das dürft ihr dann wieder, wenn die ersten Karten hageln.

*B2T*


----------



## SilentMan22 (4. September 2013)

War bei mir Standard das be-quiet Netzteile abgeraucht sind. Seitdem mir etwa 11 durch die Lappen gegangen sind, wird be quiet nichtmehr gekauft. Irgendwann reicht es.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2013)

Fehler passieren in auch in den besten Familien, ich hatte es selbst auch schon das 3 NTs innerhalb eines Jahres sich verabschiedeten ( 2 innerhalb 24 Std. und das 3. hielt 12Monate ) und mir ist es auch mit Enermax passiert das nach 4 Monaten die Elkos platt waren. Es passiert halt mal möglicherweise sogar als Serienfehler. Es ist halt leider so das die Einstiegsmodelle keinen Premiumsupport haben. Vielleicht einfach mal den Händler ansprechen wegen dem Austausch?
Leute es ist ein Forum und kein Spielplatz, ist es denn so schwer etwas auf die Netiquette zu achten?


----------



## YuT666 (4. September 2013)

@ich111: Ich weiß, ihr seid Brüder im Geiste. 

Und etwas freundlicher ist wohl untertrieben. Wir sind hier nicht in der Gosse - Alter -...

Komisch, wenn man den Leuten den Spiegel davor hält und ähnlich reagiert, dann beschwert man sich. Sehr erwachsen. 

Sorry an (fast)  alle. Genug OT und weiter im Programm.


----------



## NerdFlanders (4. September 2013)

YuT666 schrieb:


> Und etwas freundlicher ist wohl untertrieben. Wir sind hier nicht in der Gosse - Alter -...



Da kommst du aber auch etwas spät drauf, letzte Seite liest du dich nicht so vernünftig...

BTT: auch andere Hersteller bauen gute Netzteile - PCGH, Toms Hardware usw vergeben ihre Noten nicht aus Spaß. Andererseits gibt es auch keine triftigen Gründe bQ nicht zu empfehlen. Defekte scheinen die Ausnahme zu sein und nicht die Regel.


----------



## DP455 (4. September 2013)

Ich denke, dass es in der Natur der Sache liegt, dass in einem ähnlichen Maße wie sich Netzteile "verabschieden", auch deren Besitzer ihrem Unmut freien Lauf in Foren wie diesen lassen (müssen). Dass das dann nicht immer sachlich und in einem angemessenen Ton vorgetragen wird, ist doch (zeitnah zum Vorfall) klar. Nur kann und sollte man genau das von jemandem, der davon nicht betroffen ist und nur dazu Stellung bezieht, schon erwarten können. Mitunter hat man hier leider das Gefühl, dass sich einige Mitglieder persönlich angepisst fühlen, wenn man von ihnen präferierte / empfohlene Produkte (vermeintlich) schlecht macht. Und das geht mir persönlich dann doch zu weit...


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (4. September 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> War bei mir Standard das be-quiet Netzteile abgeraucht sind. Seitdem mir etwa 11 durch die Lappen gegangen sind, wird be quiet nichtmehr gekauft. Irgendwann reicht es.



Der Verursacher sitzt in dem Fall bestimmt VOR dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Esinger (4. September 2013)

mach doch nichts das l8 hat doch schutzschaltungen
die daführ sorgen das nur das netzteil stirbt und nicht der ganze pc
mach das mal mit lc sch*** danach kannste du den pc in die tonne klopfen
ich müsste mal kucken ich habe irgenwo noch bildem vom innenleben des lc würg muss mal schauen
sieht echt lecker aus drinne grinz
und ein xilence böller habe ich auch schon gesehen wie es aussah wenn es bumm gemacht hat alle elkos waren geplatzt sah schon geil aus da drinne
also mach nichts draus einfach das be quiet nt reklamieren und schon gibt es ein neues


----------



## hodenbussard (4. September 2013)

shelby1989 schrieb:


> Bin bestimmt nicht dein Alter. Defekte kommen vor? Das ist klar! Aber keine Halbe Explosionen. Und hast du mal auf die Uhr geguckt? Die sind bestimmt nicht 24 Stunden erreichbar.


 
Nur eine Frage stell ich mir grad....wenn es schonmal geknallt hat,warum klemmst du es dann wieder an ????????

Be-Quiet von meiner Tochter ist den Hitzetod gestorben,nach 3 Monaten !,eingeschickt und nach 5 Tagen war das neue da
Und bei Fertigungstolenranzen ist es halt so,das nichts 100% ist(sowohl bei teurer und günstigere Waren) ,bin TZ für Maschinenbau,wir sind noch penibler und trotzdem nie 100% genau,das geht einfach nicht.Ist ärgerlich ohne Zweifel,aber schick es lieber ein bevor es noch ein paarmal mit den Stromnetz verbindest,spart Nerven und kann Dir das Leben erhalten 

http://www.bequiet.com/de/service/contact




Und Leutz,lasst den Kaffee nach 22 Uhr weg...der Ton hat mit Forum schon nix mehr zu tun,wie war das,behandle andere Menschen mit den Respekt,den du auch entgegen gebracht bekommen möchtest

So long ....... Ole


----------



## Bits-Bytes (5. September 2013)

Esinger schrieb:


> mach doch nichts das l8 hat doch schutzschaltungen
> die daführ sorgen das nur das netzteil stirbt und nicht der ganze pc



Das kann man dem TE nur wünschen denn wie er geschrieben hat, ist ihm die Sicherung (ggf Fi) raus geflogen. 
Und genau in solch einem Fall, sollten Schutzschaltungen greifen.
Aber meine Herren, einen Hersteller jetzt an den Pranger zu stellen oder zu verteidigen, ist sinnfrei.
So ein NT hat viele Baugruppen, die von vielen verschiedenen Herstellern Produziert werden.
Und einer muss ja am Ende sein Logo drauf kleben. 

Gruß


----------



## the.hai (5. September 2013)

Passiert...und Haken hinter machen!

Ich hab das 5. Asus 2011er Board, ja und? Passiert und solange der Support sich bemüht ist alles in Ordnung.

BTW, ich hab nen P10 lalalalala


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. September 2013)

Bits-Bytes schrieb:


> So ein NT hat viele Baugruppen, die von vielen verschiedenen Herstellern Produziert werden.


Ja, eben. Und wenn nur einer davon gepennt hat, kann mal was schief gehen. So what?! Kommt vor, darüber braucht man sich auch nicht aufregen. Einfach ordentlich reklamieren (dazu braucht man auch nicht anrufen, einfach 'ne gescheite Fehlerbeschreibung schreiben, Zettel aufs Paket, zur Post gehen, die 6,90€ abdrücken, abschicken) und schwamm drüber.

Wenn jeder Konsument alles boykottieren würde, was irgendwann vielleicht mal kaputt gegangen ist, dann dürft bzw könnte man sich gar nix mehr kaufen...
Und auch ist hier wohl nix explodiert sondern 'nur' geplatzt. Was bei einem Kondensator schon ziemlich übel sein kann...

Und sowas kann auch externe Einflüsse haben! Irgendein Gerät, dass öfter mal 'nen Spannungsimpuls durch die Leitung schickt. Oder 'ne ziemlich gammelige Elektro Installation, die so ihre 50 Jahre alt ist, schön mit grau/schwarz/rot...


----------



## hodenbussard (5. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> .........Oder 'ne ziemlich gammelige Elektro Installation, die so ihre 50 Jahre alt ist, schön mit grau/schwarz/rot...



Das sind die besten, passend noch mit der Stoffummantelung ^^ Vor allen wenn man den Kunden eröffnet,das man vielleicht doch mal die Strippen neumachen sollte und als Konter kommt "bis Du verrückt,das ist doch noch fast neu,hab ich selbst 1936 reingezogen " 

OT aus


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. September 2013)

Billig NT (bzw No Name) ---> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...11-netzteil-bilder-thread-11.html#post5603706

*Hust*


----------



## Tripleh84 (5. September 2013)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Oder 'ne ziemlich gammelige Elektro Installation, die so ihre 50 Jahre alt ist, schön mit grau/schwarz/rot...


 
Den Dreck kenn ich zu gut. Hatte schon Leitungen mit nur Schwarz/Grau/Grau mit Kaugummi Ummantelung.. Die hab ich rausgerissen und neu Verlegt bis zum Schrank. Nur sah der Schrank nicht besser aus


----------



## poiu (5. September 2013)

@Te an Support wenden und gut ist, dafür sind die da



> Sollte das Netzteil denn keine Schutzschaltung oder sowas haben? Kann doch nicht sein das mir hier alles um die Ohren



ja dank dieser Schutzschaltungen schaltet das NT ordnungsgemäß ab



> aber irgendwie ist ein Austauschservice nur für die Teueren Geräte.



ja deines ist ein Low Buget, wenn du willst BILLIG Gerät, da gibt es kein Premium Support.



Robonator schrieb:


> Was ich mir nur frage: Wenn du schon, wie von dir beschrieben, Funken aus dem Netzteil fliegen siehst, warum zur Hölle machst du es dann immer wieder an?



Ey man muss es ja mehrmal probieren vielleicht liegen beim zehnten mal 230W am ATX stecker 



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> War bei mir Standard das be-quiet Netzteile abgeraucht sind. Seitdem mir etwa 11 durch die Lappen gegangen sind, wird be quiet nichtmehr gekauft. Irgendwann reicht es.


 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Fehler passieren in auch in den besten Familien, ich hatte es selbst auch schon das 3 NTs innerhalb eines Jahres sich verabschiedeten ( 2 innerhalb 24 Std. und das 3. hielt 12Monate ) und mir ist es auch mit Enermax passiert das nach 4 Monaten die Elkos platt waren



Serien Fehler Möglich, wenn aber verschiedene Hersteler abrauchen dann könnte was mit der Versorgung nicht stimmen, das mus nicht an der INstallatin liegen, es kann auch sein das irgendwas das Netzbeeinflusst (zB Betrieb oder defekte Geräte) und die Netzteile sind nur in bestimmten rahmen ausgelegt bestimmt Störungen zu kompensieren/Überleben

Beispiel: Burst- und Surge-Tests | c't

alles andere kann der Elektro- Installateur besser erläutern XD



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Das sind die besten, passend noch mit der Stoffummantelung ^^ Vor allen wenn man den Kunden eröffnet,das man vielleicht doch mal die Strippen neumachen sollte und als Konter kommt "bis Du verrückt,das ist doch noch fast neu,hab ich selbst 1936 reingezogen "
> 
> OT aus



 der war gut, bei mir hat übrigens der Sicherungskasten angefangen zu brennen, die Vermieter GmbH macht nur was wenn es dringend ist, oder auflagen gibt, da kann dir schon die Decke auf dem kopp fallen


----------

